# wie kann ich die Baudrate beim OP77A auf 500 kBaud ändern?



## adonocik (6 März 2011)

Hallo,
ich brauche bei OP77A die Baudrate auf 500 kBaud ändern - weil die ganze DP-Netz mit diese Baudrate funktioniert. Diese steht leider nicht zum Auswahl. Kann man da was machen???
viele Grüße
Adam


----------



## MSB (6 März 2011)

Du musst vorher in den Verindungseinstellungen "Netzwerk" (in der Mitte) auf DP oder auch Standard umstellen,
und bei der Gelegenheit auch die Höchste Stationsadresse anpassen auf die Parameter deinen Netzes (bei Profibus für gewöhnlich 126),
dann steht deine gewünschte Baudrate zur Verfügung.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## adonocik (6 März 2011)

*500 kBaud bei OP77A*

Danke für den Antwort, aber das kann ich nur bei WinCCflexible einstellen - mir geht`s um das Gerät OP77A - da habe ich diesen Auswahl nicht.
Viele Grüße
Adam


----------



## PN/DP (6 März 2011)

Ich habe zwar keine Erfahrung mit dem OP77A, doch ich meine, weil man in WinCCflex 500kBaud einstellen kann, 
kann das OP77A diese Baudrate auch. Normal sollte sich das OP77A nach dem Projekt-Transfer von WinCCflex auf 
die projektierten 500kBaud einstellen.
Ich finde in den Siemens-Dokumentationen allerdings keine ausdrückliche Bestätigung für die 500kBaud.

Ich würde auf jeden Fall beim OP77A das "Einziger Master am Bus" ausschalten und beim DP-Master bei den 
Profibus-Busparametern das "Zyklisches Verteilen der Busparameter" einschalten.

Probiere es doch einfach mal an einer Test-CPU aus und berichte hier darüber.
Oder mache einen Service-Request beim Siemens-Support.
Wenn Du großes Pech hast, dann kann das OP77A die 500kBaud tatsächlich nicht.

Harald


----------



## adonocik (6 März 2011)

*OP77A - Baudrate 500kBaud*

Das Gerät hatte mit 500 KBaud gearbeitet , nur es war ein Fehler und konnte man nicht alle Funktionen ausführen. Ich habe zuerst die Baudrate auf 187,5 runter gesetzt, weil mein MPI-Adapter so arbeitet. Nach der Übertragung der verbesserte Datei ging leider nicht die Baudrate zurück auf 500 KBaud zu setzten.
Viele Grüße
Adam


----------



## HaDi (6 März 2011)

Im Handbuch steht:


> Am OP 77A sind folgende Einstellungen möglich:
> ● "1500 kBaud"
> ● "187,5 kBaud"
> ● "19,2 kBaud"
> ...


Demnach sieht´s schlecht aus.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## adonocik (6 März 2011)

*OP77A - Baudrate 500kBaud*

Danke für Antwort, das habe ich auch schon in Betriebsanleitung gelesen, aber das Gerät am Anfang hatte die 500 KBaud eingestellt gehabt !!!!!
Ich habe erst wegen meinen MPI-Adapter auf 187,5 versetzt . Nach dem ich neue Datei übertragen hatte wollte wider auf 500 KBaud umstellen - und ging nicht!
Ich möchte wissen wie hatte man vorher auf 500 eingestellt !!
Viele Grüße
Adam


----------



## PN/DP (6 März 2011)

adonocik schrieb:


> aber das Gerät am Anfang hatte die 500 KBaud eingestellt gehabt !!!!!


Wurden die 500kBaud am OP77A unter "Settings > Transfer Settings > MPI/DP Baudrate" direkt angezeigt oder hat das OP77A einfach nur am 500kBaud-Profibus funktioniert?
Genaugenommen heißt der Settings-Punkt ja "*Transfer Settings*", es muß also nicht unbedingt was mit der Baudrate der DP-Master/Prozesskopplung zu tun haben. 
Ich meine, die Siemens-OP stellen sich auf diejenigen Profibus-Busparameter ein, die im zyklischen Busparameter-Telegramm vom DP-Master angegeben sind.

Mußtest Du ein Betriebssystem-Update des OP77A vor dem Transfer des geänderten Projektes machen?
Mußtest Du das Projekt auf eine neue WinCCflex-Version konvertieren?

Harald


----------



## adonocik (6 März 2011)

*OP77A - Baudrate 500kBaud*

Das war im Gerät auf 500 KBaud eingestellt und hatte auch funktioniert.
Viele Grüße
Adam


----------



## MSB (6 März 2011)

Also OK, man kann das am Gerät vielleicht nicht einstellen,
aber spätestens wenn das Projekt aus Flex, mit der entsprechenden Verbindungseinstellung übertragen wurde (500kBaud),
so gelten diese auch ... und nicht das was in den Transfer-Settings des Geräts vorher mal angegeben war.

Also insofern vermute ich mal, das du hier etwas zum Problem machst, was gar keins ist.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## adonocik (6 März 2011)

*OP77A - Baudrate 500kBaud*

Noch zu anderen Fragen: ich habe kein System Update gemacht aber die Datei stammt ursprünglich von ProToolLite  und ich musste sie konvertieren.
Viele Grüße
Adam


----------



## adonocik (6 März 2011)

*OP77A - Baudrate 500kBaud*

Dann weis ich nicht wie soll ich das Gerät "überzeugen" dass er die von Master (CPU-S7-300)  Baudrate übernimmt - als ich ihm an Profibus eingeschlossen habe - hatte er keine Verbindung. Alle Anzeigefelder waren mit "#" gefühlt.
Viele Grüße
Adam


----------



## HaDi (6 März 2011)

adonocik schrieb:


> ... die Datei stammt ursprünglich von ProToolLite  und ich musste sie konvertieren.


Dann war das ursprünglich auch kein OP77A sondern eher ein OP7, das durchaus am Profibus mit 500 kBaud läuft.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## adonocik (6 März 2011)

*OP77A - Baudrate 500kBaud*

Ja, das stimmt, das haben Sie sehr gut erkannt!
Grüße
Adam


----------



## HaDi (6 März 2011)

Bleibt halt immer noch die Frage, ob das OP77A auch mit 500kBaud kommunizieren kann.
Das Handbuch ist da m.E. nicht eindeutig. Im Kapitel Kommunikation steht nur, dass die max. Baudrate 1500 kBaud ist und bei den Transfer-Settings sind explizit Baudraten bis 1500 kBaud (aber ohne 500) aufgeführt.
Das Panel holt sich die Einstellungen sicherlich aus der Projektierung, wenn die Schnittstelle das aber nicht unterstützt, geht´s halt nicht.
Ansonsten würde das ja bedeuten, dass die selbe physikalische Schnittstelle bei der Kommunikation andere (mehr/weniger) Baudraten unterstützt als beim Transfer. Das ist zwar möglich, aber nicht sonderlich sinnvoll.
Ich würd also immer noch sagen: geht nicht.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## adonocik (6 März 2011)

*OP77A - Baudrate 500kBaud*

Vielen Dank! aber das hatte vor meinem Angriff doch mit 500KBaud funktioniert!
Ich hoffe, dass ich morgen jemandem von meine Firma finde, der dass gemacht hatte. Ich wollte heute schon wissen, da ich morgen früh zu der Firma mit der Anlage muss um das zu reparieren.
Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Adam

p.s.
ich schreibe Sie nachher zurück.


----------



## adonocik (7 März 2011)

*OP77A - Baudrate 500kBaud*

Hallo,
es ist mir gelungen die 500KBauds in Menu zu bekommen:
Ich habe heute zu erst den Project nochmal konvertiert, dann in WinnCC habe ich Netzwerk Profil auf "DB" gesetzt und Baudrate auf "500000" aber in OP77A Baudrate auf 187,5 gelassen. Project übertragen und nachher ist in OP77A Baudrate =500 automatisch erschien. 
Ich dachte zu erst, dass die Setting in WinCC muss gleich mit dem OP77A sein - aber wie ich jetzt sehe das sind ja 2 verschiedene "Paar Schuhen"
Viele Grüße
Adam


----------



## PN/DP (7 März 2011)

adonocik schrieb:


> Project übertragen und nachher ist in OP77A Baudrate =500 automatisch erschien.


Ja, das haben Dir MSB und ich ja vorausgesagt: nach dem Projektransfer von WinCCflex stellt sich das Panel auf die im Projekt festgelegten Busparameter ein.

Harald


----------



## adonocik (8 März 2011)

*OP77A - Baudrate 500kBaud*

Hallo, vielen Dank für eure Hilfe ! ...Genau, ihr hattet vollkommen Recht,-leider habe ich zwischenzeitlich verpasst die Forenbeiträge zu checken und nur auf die Mails geachtet....sonst wäre das Problem schneller gelöst, 
Gruß adonocik


----------

